# Internet Explorer 9 won't run



## Homeless (Apr 24, 2011)

I recently installed IE9 over IE8 through windows update and now I have a problem where IE9 closes immediately after being opened.  I've tried putting settings to defaults and reinstalling, but the problem still persists.  Anyone have any idea on how to fix this?

Running windows 7 x64 if that helps


----------



## Kreij (Apr 24, 2011)

Do you have security software that may be taking it down when it sees it trying to do something and thinks it's not legit?


----------



## Homeless (Apr 24, 2011)

Nope.  Tried disabling all security software and same problem occurs.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 24, 2011)

solution:http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en-GB/landing_tv.html


----------



## Kreij (Apr 24, 2011)

Did you try anything in Start->Control Panel->Troubleshooters?
I don't usually use that, but it has worked for me on occasion. It also downloads the latest troubleshooters (if you let it).


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 24, 2011)

try to erase the registry that linked to it and reinstalling it again
it usually works


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 24, 2011)

Here are some links and info, it may help...

When you start Internet Explorer, it opens, flashes, and then closes immediately

You can find the fix-it troubleshooters here>Welcome to the Fix it Solution Center -  Find automated solutions for your issues.
Individual Fix-its to run:
Improve performance, safety and security in Internet Explorer
Fix Internet Explorer add-on problems when IE hangs or freezes This one, in case it is an add-on causing the problem..

Try this> Reset Internet Explorer 9 settings

Troubleshooting this type of problem can be frustrating, so be patient and goodluck.

EDIT: IE9 download page


----------



## Homeless (Apr 24, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Here are some links and info, it may help...
> 
> When you start Internet Explorer, it opens, flashes, and then closes immediately



That's the exact problem i'm having.  I did the first two and nothing happens, but when I try and do the troubleshooting step I don't have the internet explorer performance troubleshooter.  Oddly both my x64 systems don't have it but my x86 one does.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 24, 2011)

Did you try uninstalling it and installing it again?


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did you try uninstalling it and installing it again?





Homeless said:


> I've tried putting settings to defaults and reinstalling



Yep, I believe he did, Ford.
But, I think you hit on something, though, he should try again... but, not with windows update - use a downloaded version.


----------



## Homeless (Apr 25, 2011)

Tried downloaded version and same thing happens

I also found that I could get to the IE troubleshooter through help and support, but I get the following error when trying to access it.







Windows Modules Installer service is enabled and I also tried running a sfc /scannow but problem still persists


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2011)

Source: Catalog?  My guess is it's not IE9 itself that is corrupt, it something else on the system (most likely a Windows Service) that IE9 must use.  Being a service, the path is irrelevant and catalogs are often accessed through a service.  I think your best bet would be to sfc /scannow.  A Windows component is damaged and System File Checker is the best application to find and correct it.


----------



## Homeless (Apr 27, 2011)

does anyone how to configure permissions so that I can copy files to /windows/diagnostics/index


----------



## Zyon (Apr 27, 2011)

Download CCleaner, clean all the registries that aren't used for anything and try to reinstall IE9? It worked with lots of games that I've (angrily) been through.


----------



## Homeless (Apr 28, 2011)

Reinstalling or cc cleaner don't do anything.

I managed to get the troubleshooter to run by taking ownership of the protected windows folders and copying the missing troubleshooters from another computer to this one, but the problem still persists


----------

